# disc brake help



## prtonycl (Nov 29, 2006)

i installed a new rear disc caliper ( passenger side ) on my 1996 nissan maxima is there any adjustments i need to make before i bleed the system, the guy at the parts store was no help. i noticed the piston screws in and out is that an adjustment for the parking brake ? 
please help if possible thanks tony


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Nope, just retract the piston enough to fit, then bleed, then pump the brakes, if it's still squishy, bleed again...


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Yup, just make sure there is no air in the line when you stop bleeding the brakes. The adjuster for the parking brake is is that cable on the top of the caliper (it goes over that hook on the top).


----------



## prtonycl (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for the reply's brian , redhead i can complete one of few car repair jobs i have tried.


----------

